# New species discoveries in Suriname -- spiky catfish!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/16698776


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

looks like an improved version of L64 to me


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The l64 evolved. Good job.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

wow where ccan i get a spikey catfish  i would keep it with my piranhas


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

there is a program from the BBC called Lost Land of the Jaguar, it is also based in Suriname and Guyana. 

Those countries are so poor and any boost/recognition to help with eco tourism is a good thing.

*edit you wouldnt want to spend the kind of money Pseudacanthicus cost in case your piranhas do decide to try eating them


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Chromey said:


> The l64 evolved. Good job.


i guess it's an L65 now? lol


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

How about L64.5 ?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

supergourami said:


> wow where ccan i get a spikey catfish  i would keep it with my piranhas


the current market price for a L64 is $700 each



expensive meal!


----------

